
Welcome to Life: the singularity, ruined by lawyers - llambda
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFe9wiDfb0E
======
tree_of_item
Most terrifying thing I've seen all year.

~~~
celer
This is the probable outcome, unless we do something differently and better.
This is why open source matters. This is why I understand someone using the
latest GPL. Getting your product out to as many users as possible may be
important, but preventing something like this, to me, will always take
priority.

